# wow eco boost



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

Just got mine in today from Ford crazy power sitting on 35s and still getting an avg 17 mpg city and was told it will get better as the motor breaks in around 10k can't wait to pull the boat with this thing highly recommend if anybody was looking to buy a truck that gets good mpg and can rip the axles off your boat trailer


----------



## hellzno (Jan 9, 2013)

i recommend an engine tune programmer. they really put down some power.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

gunsmoke11 said:


> Just got mine in today from Ford crazy *power sitting on 35s and still getting an avg 17 mpg city* and was told it will get better as the motor breaks in around 10k can't wait to pull the boat with this thing highly recommend if anybody was looking to buy a truck that gets good mpg and can rip the axles off your boat trailer


Is that rolling down hill the entire way?


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Congrats gunsmoke. Sounds like a nice truck. Post some pics when you have time.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

you must be reading the lie-o-meter


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I have friend running them and they all say the same thing. Good power, (until you tow in which case torque is not that great) but, mileage is nothing close to advertised.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Need to change the name of this forum to "Crushers of dreams".


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

Gilbert said:


> you must be reading the lie-o-meter


Your right im not telling the truth this form was not intended for you I know you prius drivers get hurt when people talk about there vehicles getting good mpg it must not be real


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Sorry, but gas engine lifted on 35's ain't getting 17 mpg. Glad you like your truck though. Fords are very nice. Congrats!


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

Your trucks computer was calibrated whith smaller tires now that you put larger tires your tires are making longer Revolution witch tells your truck you're going farther which shows better gas mileage


----------



## Lebber32 (Aug 8, 2010)

theyallbreak said:


> Your trucks computer was calibrated whith smaller tires now that you put larger tires your tires are making longer Revolution witch tells your truck you're going farther which shows better gas mileage


Bingo^^^. Now hand calculate on your full up and let us know how that went for you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Yea bs, my dads is stock and gets 16-18 Rollin down the freeway.


----------



## MOCITY1 (Feb 3, 2007)

*new eco*

I just bought a 2013 eco with a 3.55 rearend and am getting 17-18 mpg in town...love this truck


----------



## czbrian (Aug 16, 2011)

theyallbreak said:


> Your trucks computer was calibrated whith smaller tires now that you put larger tires your tires are making longer Revolution witch tells your truck you're going farther which shows better gas mileage


I'm not sure that is right. When you increase the tire size, the computer does not know this. That is one of the reasons you need to recalibrate it. If anything, you have traveled more distance than the computer recognizes because of the taller tire.


----------



## louie870 (Apr 20, 2011)

Do you have to run super in ecobust motors?


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

louie870 said:


> Do you have to run super in ecobust motors?


No...BTW for none believers idc say I'm not telling the truth dont bother me much just sharing some info on my truck for people in the market don't believe just go test drive one and If I knew how to post pics from my phone for proof I could take a pic of the screen plus not sure if the computer is calibrated to the tires or the gas gauge its self so heck i could be wrong but I'm pleased either way


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

I assume it's a 4x4? I've heard that in the trucks that have been lifted with bigger tires the mileage really suffers. 

FWIW I have a '12, Crew Cab, 6.5' bed and I NEVER get 17 in the city. City driving is more like 15-16 tops. I can get 19-20.5 mpg hwy driving but if I get above 60-65 mph the mileage really goes down, just like any other truck out there. I do tow a lot so I rarely ever finish off a tank (600 mile range) that isn't corrupted by towing, but I find the onboard computer is very close in fuel mileage, within a few tenth's of a gallon used.


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

No I have the 2wd with rear locker short bed and small tank mine says 360to empty when full


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

Crew cab or ext. cab? I dont' think they make a single cab EB, but I bet it would haulass if they did.



gunsmoke11 said:


> No I have the 2wd with rear locker short bed and small tank mine says 360to empty when full


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

I don't have a fancy truck and it is old but I get 21 MPG on the highway and 15 MPG pulling my boat. It has plenty of power and will go at least 100 MPH. It has a 4.3l 6 cylinder. The best part is it is paid for.
Pat


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

patfatdaddy said:


> I don't have a fancy truck and it is old but I get 21 MPG on the highway and 15 MPG pulling my boat. It has plenty of power and will go at least 100 MPH. It has a 4.3l 6 cylinder. The best part is it is paid for.
> Pat


Well I would say your a lucky man then. I have a while before mine gets Payed off!:brew:


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

I have a 2012 with 3.73 rear end, heavy duty trailer towing package, 6.5 foot bed, crew cab and average 21.8 driving 108 miles daily to and from work. Lite on the accelerator, drive 65 mph or less. For every 5mph increment over 65, you do loose mileage but that holds true for any vehicle once you go over 2000 RPM.
Trialers will reduce the mileage but again that holds true for teh 2008 F250 SD I had, Tundras or any truck on the road today.
Saved me a ton of $ buying gas vs. diesel for my commute and after driving 33000 miles in 8 months I have no complaints.


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

czbrian said:


> I'm not sure that is right. When you increase the tire size, the computer does not know this. That is one of the reasons you need to recalibrate it. If anything, you have traveled more distance than the computer recognizes because of the taller tire.


You said it your self (you have traveled more distance). Im not trying to out do anybody but that is the reason. Just trying to spread my information that i learned the hard way.


----------



## czbrian (Aug 16, 2011)

theyallbreak said:


> You said it your self (you have traveled more distance). Im not trying to out do anybody but that is the reason. Just trying to spread my information that i learned the hard way.


I think you misunderstood what I'm saying. If the computer thinks you traveled x number of miles on y gallons of gas but in reality you have traveled x + z (with z being the additional miles traveled due to taller tires) on y gallons of gas, your gas mileage per the meter on your dash is actually understated.

Now I don't disagree that bigger tires hurt you mileage (due to weight, additional friction with the road and air, and other factors), I'm just saying the dashboard computer mpg will be understated with taller tires (just like your speedometer and odometer).


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

czbrian said:


> I think you misunderstood what I'm saying. If the computer thinks you traveled x number of miles on y gallons of gas but in reality you have traveled x + z (with z being the additional miles traveled due to taller tires) on y gallons of gas, your gas mileage per the meter on your dash is actually understated.
> 
> Now I don't disagree that bigger tires hurt you mileage (due to weight, additional friction with the road and air, and other factors), I'm just saying the dashboard computer mpg will be understated with taller tires (just like your speedometer and odometer).


Ok that being said if bigger tires show less mileage on the od then it would be saying im getting less then what I'm really getting on the dash like a lot less but if you go to trip on the dash it tells you how many gallons of gas you have burned on that trip it says I burned 6.3 gallons since I've had the truck I went to top off the tank and it took 6.7 gallons to top off so it is very close I am going to reset it and see on my next top off if I burn 5 gallons of gas and I go to the gas station and put 5.3 5.4 I'd say its very close give or take a 1/2 a gallon which means it must be reading off the tank so if I'm at an average of 17 mpg give or take it would be 16.5 to 17 mpg is what in getting unless my whole system is messed up guess ill just go see if I can get the aftermarket lead foot so I can get the mpg everybody else is getting:/


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Very nice trucks, congrats big time.:texasflag


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

gunsmoke11 said:


> Ok that being said if bigger tires show less mileage on the od then it would be saying im getting less then what I'm really getting on the dash like a lot less but if you go to trip on the dash it tells you how many gallons of gas you have burned on that trip it says I burned 6.3 gallons since I've had the truck I went to top off the tank and it took 6.7 gallons to top off so it is very close I am going to reset it and see on my next top off if I burn 5 gallons of gas and I go to the gas station and put 5.3 5.4 I'd say its very close give or take a 1/2 a gallon which means it must be reading off the tank so if I'm at an average of 17 mpg give or take it would be 16.5 to 17 mpg is what in getting unless my whole system is messed up guess ill just go see if I can get the aftermarket lead foot so I can get the mpg everybody else is getting:/


If you've got 35's on that truck i guarantee your speedo/odo is off. This is how you need to figure it. Next time you're on the highway measure in between mile markers. They are every mile, the little green signs with numbers on them. When you pass one, watch your odometer, when you get to the next one, I.e. 1 mile check your odometer and see if it is one mile. On my truck I run one mile and my odometer says I have run .9 of a mile. So I get ten percent more miles than my truck is telling me I get. Now if my tripometer tells me I have run 300 miles I have actually run 330 miles. Now I fill up at the filling station and the pump tells me I have put in 20 gallons, it's imperative that you fill up every time and go by the gas pump, not by what your truck computer is telling you. Ok so if you're still with me I'll recap, I have now run 330 miles on 20 gallons of fuel. I now take 330 and divide by 20 gallons of fuel and I come up with 16.5 actual (not computer generated) miles per gallon. So yes it is possible that you are getting better than 17mpg, highly doubtfull, but if you calculate it like that you will come up with your actual mpg, let us know how it turns out?


----------



## rgregg08 (Jun 3, 2011)

if your getting 17 mpg's in town that is really impressive and congrats. My good buddy has one lifted 6 inches on 35's with 20's and he is around 12-14 mpgs on the most optimal of condition days (inside the loop houston). I had the same truck but stock and i never saw anything better than 15 in town (inside the loop houston as well). Best mpgs i had was 20 mpg going 70 with cruise control on the highway. Towing an 18ft shallow sport it never topped 10 mpg going normal highway towing speeds. its a sweet truck i will give you that especially if you have all the bells and whistle to go with your lift and tires but its not the magical gas sipping truck ford portrays it to be. ECO-BUST....

Now lets see this lifted beast already!!!


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

rgregg08 said:


> if your getting 17 mpg's in town that is really impressive and congrats. My good buddy has one lifted 6 inches on 35's with 20's and he is around 12-14 mpgs on the most optimal of condition days (inside the loop houston). I had the same truck but stock and i never saw anything better than 15 in town (inside the loop houston as well). Best mpgs i had was 20 mpg going 70 with cruise control on the highway. Towing an 18ft shallow sport it never topped 10 mpg going normal highway towing speeds. its a sweet truck i will give you that especially if you have all the bells and whistle to go with your lift and tires but its not the magical gas sipping truck ford portrays it to be. ECO-BUST....
> 
> Now lets see this lifted beast already!!!


Lol I wish I could post it but my phone won't let me


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

I guess I did not really think of this but my intown way be a little diff then others intown to me is 1 road at 45 mph with 10 stop lights that is for the most part green if its timed just right...idk... everything else is highway so when I say intown I mean that not Houston traffic a light on every corner if that was the case prob looking around 10 to 11 mpg on 35s idk haven't taken it to the big town yet


----------



## Bella Monster (Jul 29, 2008)

My EB gets better than what Ford advertised .... just boils down to where and how the truck is driven ....


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

Shoot, if I could stay at 45mph I could get 25+ MPG easy.


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

Bella Monster said:


> My EB gets better than what Ford advertised .... just boils down to where and how the truck is driven ....


That's what I mean its like people think everybody that gets on here has nothing better to do then lie....


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

gunsmoke11 said:


> That's what I mean its like people think everybody that gets on here has nothing better to do then lie....


Nobody said you were lying, perhaps just uniformed of actual mpg. Your dashboard gauge is not right with those tires. Check the mileage with a pen and paper. And check your speedometer with a GPS, or have someone pull up beside you and check your mileage against their's. If your speedo is off than your mileage is off, and you've already told us that your gallon count is off.


----------



## Reel Blessed (Apr 7, 2005)

Or better yet just show us some pictures of it. Who cares about the mileage. It is a lifted truck! Even if you are getting 14-15 mpg it isn't that big of a deal compared to 17 mpg.


----------

